# 2010 FIBA World Championship



## Vilius

Please move/merge this thread with another thread if it already exists but I couldn't find it anywhere.

Although the tournament starts on August 28 the groups have already been drawn so there can be some early discussions and predictions made already.










USA will visit Spain and will play two friendly games - one with Lithuania and one with Spain.


----------



## aussiestatman

easy draw for australia, should be unbeaten and top their group.


----------



## Juz

aussiestatman said:


> easy draw for australia, should be unbeaten and top their group.


Arg will more than likely beat us but we will make the KO rounds for sure.


----------



## Reignman

Are there any preparation games in central Europe? I heard there's SLOVENIA vs SPAIN on August 10th in Slovenia, but sold out. Anything else?

Thx!


----------



## Reignman

Seems there's the Adecco Cup 2010 in Maribor, Slovenia, next week. Can anybody find a link to the schedule?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Don't sleep on Argentina.

If it wasn't for Spain, Canada would lf have had a chance to qualify but now... damn. :\


----------



## Perseas

aussiestatman said:


> easy draw for australia, should be unbeaten and top their group.


Today's result shows that you're not as good as you used to be... You're lacking the backcourt talent of previous tournaments and your star center. Sorry to break it to you guys but it won't be a walk in the park for you...

As for my team... we showed once more against China today that we lack the ability to break zone defenses from inside the paint. Coach Kazlauskas must come up with something fast or we will get pounded next time against a more athletic team in the knockout stages...


----------



## Diable

Be interesting to see if the suspensions cost the Greeks against Puerto Rico tomorrow


----------



## Perseas

Dee-Zy said:


> Don't sleep on Argentina.
> 
> If it wasn't for Spain, Canada would lf have had a chance to qualify but now... damn. :\



ummm errr... you need to learn how to beat Lebanon first... I watched the Canadians in the Acropolis tournament here and they did not seem that impressive... Spain and Lithuania from that group, France to follow... you would have been fourth but after that loss today I don't know...


----------



## Diable

I wouldn't have expected this game to be close at all. Probably wouldn't mowed the grass if I had expected France to be competitive


----------



## Diable

This is a pretty serious choke job. No way Spain shouldn't win this game, but they are killing themselves with free throw shooting and stupid plays.


----------



## croco

Big upset in the making in the Germany/Argentina game.


----------



## croco

Stupid turnovers


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Perseas said:


> ummm errr... you need to learn how to beat Lebanon first... I watched the Canadians in the Acropolis tournament here and they did not seem that impressive... Spain and Lithuania from that group, France to follow... you would have been fourth but after that loss today I don't know...


fail on our part...we were up 9 in the third but choked badly. I'm not sure what to make of France, we beat them twice already in two friendlies in the last month but after their impressive victory over Spain, it's quite hard to see us beating them again.


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Day 1 results

*Group A*
Australia 76–75 Jordan
Angola 44–94 Serbia 
Germany 74–78 Argentina 

*Group B*
Tunisia 56–80 Slovenia 
USA 106–78 Croatia 
Iran 65–81 Brazil 

*Group C * 
Greece 89–81 China 
Russia 75–66 Puerto Rico 
Côte d'Ivoire 47–86 Turkey 

*Group D*
New Zealand 79–92 Lithuania 
Canada 71–81 Lebanon 
France 72–66 Spain


----------



## croco

Huge win for the German team against Serbia after double overtime :yay:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The New Zealand team is giving Spain trouble right now. Scrappy play from the Kiwis.


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship* 
Day 2 results

*Group A*
Jordan 65–79 Angola 
Serbia 81–82 Germany 
Argentina 74–72 Australia 

*Group B*
Slovenia 77–99 USA 
Croatia 75–54 Iran 
Brazil 80–65 Tunisia 

*Group C*
China 83–73 Côte d'Ivoire 
Puerto Rico 80–83 Greece 
Turkey 65–56 Russia 

*Group D*
Lithuania 70–68 Canada 
Lebanon 59–86 France 
Spain 101–84 New Zealand


----------



## Dee-Zy

Canada down 0-2 and France up 2-0.

I'm shocked. I guess Canada is still not good enough. I underestimated the other countries.

Looks like Canada will be eliminated again.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Brazil beating US last I checked. Interesting, I still say US wins this one but the team is not going be consistent they are going to have problems winning the whole thing.


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Day 3 results

*Group A*
Serbia 112 - 69 Jordan
Australia 78 - 43 Germany
Argentina 91 - 70 Angola

*Group B*
Slovenia 91 - 84 Croatia
Iran 71 - 58 Tunisia
USA 70 - 68 Brazil

*Group C*
BYE Today

*Group D*
BYE Today


----------



## Diable

Haven't been paying attention to the WC today, but I just checked the scores and both Greece and Spain lost today. The host Turks beat the Greeks by 11. I assume that this is just about as good as winning the entire thing in Turkey.

And Spain lost to the Lithuanians. That would be a much bigger deal if only the top two advanced to the knockout stage, as this would pretty much have eliminated Spain. However only 8 teams will not advance and you'd guess that Spain can beat both Canada and Lebanon. I'd guess their fans are despondent all the same.

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/10/fwcm/p/schedule.html


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship* 
Day 4 results

*Group A*
BYE Today 

*Group B*
BYE Today

*Group C*
Russia 72 - 66 Cote d'Ivoire 
Puerto Rico 84 - 76 China 
Greece 65 - 76 Turkey 

*Group D*
New Zealand 108 - 76 Lebanon 
France 68 - 63 Canada 
Spain 73 - 76 Lithuania


----------



## CrackerJack

really hoping for an aussie win against serbia tonite, all but assures us of a 2nd place finish in the group since angola is our final game. form against germany was solid just hope they can keep it up


----------



## Diable

USA just doesn't look good so far in this game. Totally uninspired, although these guys likely aren't taking the Axis of Evil very seriously


----------



## croco

This German team...

For some reason, most games are always close, when they are the underdog, when they are favored, it doesn't seem to matter. This has been ongoing for years now and it continues even without Dirk.

OT against Angola coming up


----------



## croco

Ugh...


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championships*
Day 5 Results:

*Group A*
Serbia 94 - 79 Australia
Angola 92 - 88 Germany
Argentina 88 - 79 Jordan

*Group B*
Croatia 84 - 64 Tunisia
USA 88 - 51 Iran
Slovenia 80 - 77 Brazil

*Group C*
Russia 89 - 80 China
Greece 97 - 60 Ivory Coast
Turkey 79 - 77 Puerto Rico

*Group D*
New Zealand 71 - 61 Canada
Spain 91 - 57 Canada
Lithuania 69 - 55 France


----------



## Dee-Zy

Canada got killed again and are now 0-4...

shame.

How many games left? Was this the last one?


----------



## croco

One more today.


----------



## Diable

I guess we might see some teams tank todays games for position


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championships*
Day 6 Results:

*Group A*
Argentina 82 - 84 Serbia 
Jordan 73 - 91 Germany 
Angola 55 - 76 Australia 

*Group B*
USA 92 - 57 Tunisia 
Slovenia 65 - 60 Iran 
Brazil 92 - 74 Croatia 

*Group C*
Puerto Rico 79 - 88 Cote d'Ivoire 
Greece 69 - 73 Russia 
Turkey 87 - 40 China 

*Group D*
Spain 89 - 67 Canada 
Lebanon 66 - 84 Lithuania 
New Zealand 82 - 70 France


----------



## SheriffKilla

top players in the tournament so far

1. Kevin Durant - Easily the most talented player in the tournament and has lead the USA to 5-0 record. Hasn't always made the right play down the stretch but for the most part has been dominant.

2. Luis Scola - Has been almost unstoppable in group play. Seems primed for a big season with the Rockets. 

3. Ersan Ilyasova - The best player on the undefeated home team. While Turkoglu has provided the leadership with his experience Ilyasova has been their best player on the court.

4. Omer Asik - Has really impressed with his inside play, length and athletic ability. Should be a good rotation player next year for the Bulls.

5. Milos Teodosic - Serbia have been a completely different squad ever since his return. Now I honestly can see them as a top 3 team in this tournament.

6. Marc Gasol - Has been excellent for Spain in this underwhelming tournament so far. Spain usually saves the best for the elimenation round so we will see if that's the case this time around.

7. Linas Kleiza - The leading scorer for Lithuania who are one of the 3 still undefeated teams.

8. Yi Jianlian - Has been excellent game in and out but the rest of team has looked terrible so that somewhat hurts his ranking.


----------



## croco

Some intriguing matchups in the next round although I really don't like the modus with those eight games being played in four days instead of two.


----------



## Diable

Spain and Greece are playing on NBATV right now...One of them shall be eliminated which makes things appear much easier for us on paper. Anyone know where to find a bracket. I am assuming that the winners of the games played on the same days would play in the next round and that appears to be what it says on the fiba schedule. So if we beat Angola we'd play Russia most likely or the Kiwis if they pulled a big upset.

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/10/fwcm/p/schedule.html


----------



## croco

Bracket: http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/10/fwcm/p/brackets.html


----------



## Diable

That's the way I was thinking. Christ if we don't make the gold medal game I would be very disappointed. Not that I think a lot of this team, but it appears that they would only have to beat Russia and either Lithuania, Argentina or Brazil...We should win those games, although the Brazil game showed that this team is capable of losing those games.


----------



## Juz

USA is definitely on the easier side of the playoffs draw... argh we (australia) have a lot of tough teams to play against.


----------



## croco

Spain and Greece tied at 54 early in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Diable

Looks like Spain advances...Do many Spanish men wear red polka dot dresses to basketball games?


----------



## Dee-Zy

That Greece vs Spain game was amazing. Sofoklis is just too powerful. I think the Heat could use a player like him off the bench (if Pittman doesn't pan out)


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 16 - knockout stage

*September 4
Serbia 73 - 72 Croatia 
Spain 80 - 72 Greece* 


*September 5*
Turkey vs France
Slovenia vs Australia

*September 6*
USA vs Angola
Russia vs New Zealand

*September 7*
Lithuania vs China
Argentina vs Brazil 

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/eng


----------



## SheriffKilla

Here are my predictions:


Round 2:
Serbia over Spain
Turkey over Australia
USA over Russia
Argentina over Lithuania

Semi Finals:
Turkey over Serbia
USA over Argentina

Finals:
USA vs Turkey should be a great game, I give the US a slight edge but Turkey playing at home is really tough.


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 16 - knockout stage

*September 4
Serbia 73 - 72 Croatia 
Spain 80 - 72 Greece* 


*September 5
Slovenia 87 - 58 Australia 
Turkey 95 - 77 France* 


*September 6*
USA vs Angola
Russia vs New Zealand

*September 7*
Lithuania vs China
Argentina vs Brazil 

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/eng


----------



## Attila

USA squeaks out a win against Angola.


----------



## Dee-Zy

121-66

insane!!!!

Somehow, Angola still scored on 56.7%FG... weird.


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 16 - knockout stage

*September 4
Serbia 73 - 72 Croatia 
Spain 80 - 72 Greece* 


*September 5
Slovenia 87 - 58 Australia 
Turkey 95 - 77 France* 


*September 6
USA 121 - 66 Angola 
Russia 78 - 56 New Zealand*

*September 7*
Lithuania vs China
Argentina vs Brazil 

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/eng


----------



## croco

Exciting finish in the Brazil/Argentina game


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 16 - knockout stage

*September 4
Serbia 73 - 72 Croatia 
Spain 80 - 72 Greece* 


*September 5
Slovenia 87 - 58 Australia 
Turkey 95 - 77 France* 


*September 6
USA 121 - 66 Angola 
Russia 78 - 56 New Zealand*

*September 7*
Lithuania 78 - 67 China 
Argentina 93 - 89 Brazil 

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/eng


*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 8 - knockout stage

*September 8*
Serbia v. Spain 
Slovenia v. Turkey

*September 9*
USA v. Russia
Lithuania v. Argentina


----------



## croco

What a shot by Teodosic!


----------



## Diable

Wow that was a coldblooded three by the Serbs. Must have been close to 30 feet too. Spain's down three with a couple of seconds left.


----------



## Diable

I don't know why, but Spain just looked very mediocre this tournament. The Serbs killed them with hot shooting, but still they didn't look good at all. Only game I saw them look good in was against the Greeks. Now neither of those teams will medal.


----------



## croco

Diable said:


> I don't know, but Spain just looked very mediocre this tournament. The Serbs killed them with hot shooting, but still they didn't look good at all.


Yeah, if the previous games hadn't been played, this would have been a big upset, but watching Spain during the tournament, this loss isn't surprising.


----------



## Diable

When you think about it Spain finishes 4-3...They beat Greece of course, along with Lebanon, Canada and New Zealand...But they lose to Lithuania, France and Serbia. So they were able to beat one above average team the entire tournament and pretty much loses to everyone else who is much good.

This should be a competitive match here, but you'd have to think Turkey will advance at home.


----------



## croco

Slovenia had a decent start to this game, but now it's looking like another blowout win for Turkey.


----------



## croco

To make a prediction though: At this point, anything but a Turkey vs. USA final would be a huge surprise.


----------



## Diable

Turkey looks like they might very well win it all...Only way I could see them losing to Serbia is if the three point shooting favors the Serbs by a huge margin.


----------



## RollWithEm

croco said:


> To make a prediction though: At this point, anything but a Turkey vs. USA final would be a huge surprise.


Seriously? I've watched basically every game in the tourney so far, and it would completely shock me if Argentina didn't beat Turkey by at least 12 points.


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 8 - knockout stage

*September 8*
Serbia 92 - 89 Spain
Turkey 95 - 68 Slovenia

*September 9*
USA v. Russia
Lithuania v. Argentina

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
knockout stage - semi finals

*Saturday 9/11*
Serbia vs Turkey


----------



## croco

RollWithEm said:


> Seriously? I've watched basically every game in the tourney so far, and it would completely shock me if Argentina didn't beat Turkey by at least 12 points.


Argentina has to get past Lithuania first which I don't think they will. If they did, they would have to play against the US assuming they beat Russia. They could meet Turkey in the final, but I don't see how Argentina is getting there to begin with.

I find that a rather curious comment actually, Turkey has been rolling over most teams while Argentina hasn't looked particularly impressive.


----------



## RollWithEm

croco said:


> I find that a rather curious comment actually, Turkey has been rolling over most teams while Argentina hasn't looked particularly impressive.


You can't even compare how hard Argentina's schedule has been to Turkey's. The only decent team Turkey has beaten is Greece. I think Turkey would have lost to Brazil as well.


----------



## croco

Yeah, you can't compare it because Turkey had the tougher schedule with Russia, China, Greece and Puerto Rico being in the group. Not sure what your point is, there is simply no way they would lose to Argentina in front of their come crowd, much less by double digits. Turkey's defense has been incredible throughout the tournament.


----------



## croco

Well... Lithuania is currently up by 30 in the third quarter.


----------



## Diable

I don't like Argentina's chances against Turkey myself


----------



## BigE

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
Round of 8 - knockout stage

*September 8*
Serbia 92 - 89 Spain
Turkey 95 - 68 Slovenia

*September 9*
USA 89 - 79 Russia
Lithuania 104 - 85 Argentina

*2010 FIBA World Championship * 
knockout stage - semi finals

*Saturday 9/11*
Serbia vs Turkey
USA vs. Lithuania


----------



## SheriffKilla

Turkey vs Serbia should be a heck of a game


----------



## croco

Serbia up by 3 after the first quarter


----------



## Diable

I'd really rather have the Serbs since we're not in Serbia, but that would really be a surprise to me based on how well the Turks had played


----------



## croco

Coming down to the last second, Serbia leading by one point.


----------



## croco

Holy ****, what a defensive breakdown


----------



## croco

And Turkey wins!


----------



## SheriffKilla

Great finish, I think Turkey is skilled enough that they can challenge the US as long as they don't **** up too much on defense. Still USA should be able to handle them even though they are the home team.


----------



## croco

If Turkey can't get back to the intensity level on defense they have had before this game, they will have no chance.


----------



## BigE

*USA 89 - 74 Lithuania*
10 - 15 point margin from the mid first quarter and on.

Durant sets a USA Basketball and 2010 World Championship record with 38 points on 14 - 25 shooting. I've got to imagine Durant will be tournament MVP at this point. 

*Turkey 83 - 82 Serbia*
what a freakin finish , was 81-82 to Serbia with 4 seconds remaining , Turkey got 2 points from the play after the timeout with half a second remaining

USA v. Turkey
Sunday 9/12
at 2:30 EDT
on ESPN


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

awesome game, typical Serbia though.


----------



## RollWithEm

I still think Argentina was the second best team in this tournament overall. Lithuania just got hot one game.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Not with the roster they had. W/o Gasol, Ginobili etc playing I think Serbia is probably the 2nd best team. Turkey was the 2nd best team but that's because they had home court.


----------



## Porn Player

Gasol?


----------

